# Edit Signature Disabled?



## Dialga.The.Maste (Oct 20, 2009)

I cannot edit my signature for some unknown reason.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I started when I edited my signature two days from when I posted this.

Screenshot below



Spoiler









I like placing red blocks



When I open the edit signature Panel something like ^ happens.


----------



## Costello (Oct 20, 2009)

seems to be related to the stuff you actually have in your signature. 
I'll remove it for you...

done

saved here:

CODE
Black Nintendo DSi - System Menu 1.4u
M3i Zero - M3 Sakura Version 1.42 Game Patch 4.5beta
AceKard 2i - AKAIO 1.5​
Black Nintendo DSi - System Menu 1.4u
M3i Zero - M3 Sakura Version 1.42 Game Patch 4.5beta
AceKard 2i - AKAIO 1.5​Sig Thanks to MegaAce™​


----------



## epicelite (Oct 21, 2009)

Well that is weird.


----------



## B-Blue (Oct 21, 2009)

I can't edit my signature too. All I see is red blocks!



Spoiler


----------



## Dialga.The.Maste (Oct 23, 2009)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> I can't edit my signature too. All I see is red blocks!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Shut up! As if you really HAVE that problem!


----------



## iFish (Oct 23, 2009)

you just shpwed us a rom site on the picture 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: both of you just showed the same rom site lol


----------



## B-Blue (Oct 23, 2009)

Dialga.The.Master.Of.Time. said:
			
		

> B-Blue said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## alidsl (Oct 24, 2009)

ifish said:
			
		

> you just shpwed us a rom site on the picture
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hehe
lol

In all the places he misses putting a red block there


----------

